# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  hgh,red welts and IM injection ...

## alextg

About a year ago , i got myself a box of hyges to start an hgh cycle ... used to mix it with sterile water and inject subq in belly area .... the result was red welts at injecting point with alot of itchyness.So i stopped ...
A year after , i got myself a box of g-tropin and the kit provided water for reconstitution .Result the same.Again red welts.So im thinking there must b something wrong with either my body and the way it reacts with gh or way i inject it.Cant think of anything else.Here i should say that a friend got same g-tropins and had no symptoms like these.
So i read some posts and thought to start injecting the gh IM.What needdle should i use for IM ? Usually (at least in AAS) , theres always a very small amount of fluid left between needle and syringe and cause in gh , every little bit counts , thats why im asking.
Thanks alot.

ps for subq im using 0,5ml 30gx8mm insulin syringes.Maybe i should get with longer pin and go deeper ?

----------


## FCVtec

I am on my first hgh cycle and had the same problem, specially with the sub q injections. I was getting red welts and they were swelling up a bit and hardening and yes! it was itchy. I did some research and called my source(He knows his stuff). Found out it was perfectly normal speacially if its your first cycle and if you stick with it, it goes away. Even the IM injections used to itch and all. By the 7th 10iu bottle, the reaction was gone. Now I shoot twice a day with no problems. Just stick to it man, make sure you are injecting it properly and don't forget the alcohol swabs ever.

Happens to some of us.

I hope that was helpfull

----------


## TinyTexan

I think that the red welts are usually a good indication of the presence of antibodies. So either you have 192a or have used a reconstituting agents that was not pure. Anyone else?

----------


## FCVtec

My gh is supossed to be 191, and I use BW that comes in a sealed vial from a legit company. Are you sure it only happens from 192? I am 99 percent sure I got 191 and like I said I had welts for the first couple weeks. Anyone knows for sure?

----------


## TinyTexan

not definately 192, but it is an indication of the presence of high levels of e coli. Not dangerous or anything but the production process is inferior. It may be 191 but probably either poor quality or 192. I mean if you are getting the welts consitantly you need to switch product

----------


## FCVtec

It only happened to me in the first 10 days or so. I shoot twice a day with no prob now.

----------


## TinyTexan

no worries then IMO

----------


## alextg

Well i will ran it for 2 weeks and see what will happen ... today is my 4th day that i injected.If the welts occur after 2 weeks , i'll change the gh.Its really strange tho that my friend didnt have any even tho he was using the same gh.

----------


## XLCanadian

Get the same thing...on my fourth 15iu bottle and the injection site irritation is decreasing significantly.

----------


## FCVtec

Dude, you don't need to switch anything. Just stick to it...it will go away. Your friend is proof, he is using the same gh as you and nothing is happening. JUST KEEP GOING. iT might take longer than 2 weeks, just rotate shots from stomach to shoulders to quads to help you get through.

----------


## russiandave

Im on my second week of strictly hgh usage and i also get the welts. It doesnt bother me though, some injections are welty others nothing. Its a small price to pay imo and I have zero sides besides this and i inject 5 iu a day. 

lol the welts do itch and do look terrible. my girl said my stomach looks like a pin cushion because of all the fading red welts peppered all over it lolol. **** it. 

If it goes away in time great, if not i dont mind

----------


## FCVtec

> the welts do itch and do look terrible. my girl said my stomach looks like a pin cushion because of all the fading red welts peppered all over it lolol. **** it. 
> 
> If it goes away in time great, if not i dont mind


lol  :Smilie: 

Took me at least 3 weeks, I am not sure.

----------


## wharton

Are you injecting at a 45 degree angle or straight in.

----------


## alextg

> Are you injecting at a 45 degree angle or straight in.


Tried both 45 angle and straight ... same thing

----------


## wharton

make sure your injecting into the space between the fat and muscle. and if you are using BW switch to Distiled water. If it still happens i would try a differnt brand of 191aa hgh.

to add to this I've heard that a reaction (welts, redness, pain) are a sign that the body is producing hgh antibodies to 192aa. makes me think your source is lieing.

----------


## wharton

If you wanna inject I.M. I use and insulin syringe for mine and just jab any lean muscle chest, bis, tris etc.

----------


## IGot80HD

i have had a dime size bruise near one injection site (my 3rd or 4th injection) 

this morning however i noticed tingling burning sensation. i think it was caused by the axe body spray i used this morning (havent used it near injection time since i started)

maybe your body spray is irritating it or detergent from your clothes. prob not but just a thought

----------


## ScotchGuard

If the redness and swelling goes away in two weeks, keep going and don't get off HGH. I've been on HGH for 13 months now and it's awesome.

----------


## XLCanadian

As stated in most pamphlets in GH kits...injection site irritation occurs in about 10% of users. I do believe its a direct correlation of how deep you get the GH into the fat...

----------


## Hazard

I pin IM and sub-q..... when I do sub-q I pinch the skin and stick straight in. Never had a problem yet.... no welts.... and definately am getting the hgh sides.....

~Haz~

----------


## alextg

The slin pins i have are 8mm(0,315 inch) length ... u think they are too short and i should go with something longer so i can inject abit deeper ?

----------


## wharton

> The slin pins i have are 8mm(0,315 inch) length ... u think they are too short and i should go with something longer so i can inject abit deeper ?


get the 100iu(1ml) slin ****

----------


## alextg

> get the 100iu(1ml) slin ****


just got myself the 1ml slin pins and legth of pin is 0,5inch so its longer than the previous one ... im hoping that if gh goes deeper i wont have those red welts anymore.this morning i took an IM one at my quad ... so far everythings good.

----------


## wharton

> just got myself the 1ml slin pins and legth of pin is 0,5inch so its longer than the previous one ... im hoping that if gh goes deeper i wont have those red welts anymore.this morning i took an IM one at my quad ... so far everythings good.


Thats the ones I use you can pin I.M if you want with them just stick to the lean muscles

----------


## FCVtec

Damn, you were using some real short pins... At least you on the right track now  :Smilie:

----------


## russiandave

My welts take about 5 days to go away. sometimes a week. they are sore and "hard". it does suck lol. I was doing core today and man i felt it after i was done. I really irritated them welts lol

----------


## alextg

I injected today with my new pins and .... nothing.I injected at 5am and now its 3pm and nothing have appeared.No itch , no redness ... nothing.If its like that tmrw aswell , im sure that i was getting welts cause the pin was small and gh wasnt injected deep enough.

----------


## FCVtec

Good to hear your problem has been solved, now enjoy the ride. I am very impressed with HGH and hope you like it 2.

----------


## XLCanadian

Glad to hear you got it sorted brother. Enjoy!

----------


## alextg

Past 2 days , 2 injections and ... nothing ... not even a red spot  :Big Grin:

----------


## russiandave

Good to hear bro. So are you doing subq or IM now

----------


## alextg

> Good to hear bro. So are you doing subq or IM now


Im doing subq and everything is just fine.But cause pin is half inch i'll do some IM into triceps aswell ...

----------


## alextg

Update .... after 2 days red welt appeared on injection spot ... i guess my body thinks that some foreign substance is entering my body and tries to "fight back" ... i read from somewhere else that it will subside in time ... I'll just stick to IM(chest,tri,bic) for 5-6 weeks and then try again subq.

----------


## russiandave

> Update .... after 2 days red welt appeared on injection spot ... i guess my body thinks that some foreign substance is entering my body and tries to "fight back" ... i read from somewhere else that it will subside in time ... I'll just stick to IM(chest,tri,bic) for 5-6 weeks and then try again subq.


yup
i have welts all over my midsection from pinning the hgh subq lol. ill stick to it, i have no desire to pin it IM twice a day

----------


## russiandave

Update for anyone reading this thread and having the same issues
I pinned twice today with zero irritation or welting
The key was switching to a better quality pin.

I was using cheaper pins, but today I used a high quality brand and not only did the pin go in easier, but I have literally no welting.

I believe the cheaper pins dull extremely quickly when pushing through the rubber tops to load with the hgh. So by the time you go to pin yourself, it is causing trauma to the injection site. The welting for me at least, appears to have been inflammation from the needle trauma from those dull pins.

I will see if this was a fluke or not but I figured I would tell everyone here to see if the change of pin quality works for others as well

----------


## Gear

> About a year ago , i got myself a box of hyges to start an hgh cycle ... used to mix it with sterile water and inject subq in belly area .... the result was red welts at injecting point with alot of itchyness.So i stopped ...
> A year after , i got myself a box of g-tropin and the kit provided water for reconstitution .Result the same.Again red welts.So im thinking there must b something wrong with either my body and the way it reacts with gh or way i inject it.Cant think of anything else.Here i should say that a friend got same g-tropins and had no symptoms like these.
> So i read some posts and thought to start injecting the gh IM.What needdle should i use for IM ? Usually (at least in AAS) , theres always a very small amount of fluid left between needle and syringe and cause in gh , every little bit counts , thats why im asking.
> Thanks alot.
> 
> ps for subq im using 0,5ml 30gx8mm insulin syringes.Maybe i should get with longer pin and go deeper ?


HGH should not deliver these side effects, especially if they are happening over and over again. If you are experiencing red welting at injetion site then something is not quite right. Now, it could be a number of things, perhaps it's the way you inject, or it could be the solution you are using, and it may certainly have something to do with the 192 amino acid sequence in that type of HGH if that HGH is 192aa. What your buddy told you is BS as HGH should not deliver these effects at all unless you have particular skin condition which is more than likely not the case.

-Gear

----------


## alextg

> HGH should not deliver these side effects, especially if they are happening over and over again. If you are experiencing red welting at injetion site then something is not quite right. Now, it could be a number of things, perhaps it's the way you inject, or it could be the solution you are using, and it may certainly have something to do with the 192 amino acid sequence in that type of HGH if that HGH is 192aa. What your buddy told you is BS as HGH should not deliver these effects at all unless you have particular skin condition which is more than likely not the case.
> 
> -Gear


Gear , how you explain the fact that me and a friend of mine used same HGH (G-Tropin) , and only had the symptoms of redness and itchyness ? And that happens only when i inject subq.When i do IM , nothings wrong.
I will get some new hyges (10iu bottle) this week just to try them out and see what will happen and i expect my Kigtropns to arrive soon. I heard that some bodies react like that at the beginning and later on these symptoms subside as the body starts to get used to gh.

----------


## russiandave

> Gear , how you explain the fact that me and a friend of mine used same HGH (G-Tropin) , and only had the symptoms of redness and itchyness ? And that happens only when i inject subq.When i do IM , nothings wrong.
> I will get some new hyges (10iu bottle) this week just to try them out and see what will happen and i expect my Kigtropns to arrive soon. I heard that some bodies react like that at the beginning and later on these symptoms subside as the body starts to get used to gh.


what brand pins are you using? Are you and your buddy using the same kind of pins? 

Just like you I was getting heavy welts and redness at the injection sites. Today I did one pin of 5iu of HGH all at one time in one spot. I have nothing but a tiny little red dot where I punctured the skin. A week ago, that much hgh in one spot would have gave me a hugeeee red welt. 

So its obviously not my body reacting to the hgh. The change I made was the brand and quality of my pins. I went from a cheaper no name brand to a better name brand. 

Again, I believe that when puncturing the hgh vial it dulls the cheaper needles. And then when you push that needle through your skin and fatty layer it causes trauma that your body is reacting too. I cant prove any of this, but all I know is that as soon as I stopped pinning with cheaper pins, my welts went away.

I have 300 cheaper brand pins that are now basically useless for pinning with. However, I plan on using them to reconstitute my HGH with the BW.

I hope this helps.

----------


## alextg

Im using BD syringes with attached half inch pin, 29g.I think they are one of the best pins over here.My buddy is using the even smaller pins from BD , the 8mm ones and didnt get any welts or redness.

----------


## russiandave

> Im using BD syringes with attached half inch pin, 29g.I think they are one of the best pins over here.My buddy is using the even smaller pins from BD , the 8mm ones and didnt get any welts or redness.


Hmmm, not sure then. I was only trying to let others know what has worked for me. Just ride it out I guess. See if your body gets used to it.

----------


## rrer0404

How about an update? I'm having the same problem and would love to know what it is! I'm using Terumo 3/10cc 30Gx3/8 insulin needle and mixing with 1ml of bacteriostatic water. First week or so I had no problems, now I look like I feel asleep in an ant bed. I'm going to be pissed if I can't take this stuff!

----------


## rrer0404

Anyone?

----------


## alextg

I just finished my box of G-Tropin ... the redness subsided especially at the last 2 bottles.I think the body needs some time to adjust.In the meanwhile i used to do IM injections of the hgh (triceps and chest).
During my G-tropin intake , i tried a bottle of the new hyges (10iu bottles) a friend gave me and ... nothing ... it was like i never injected.No redness , no itchyness , nothing.
Now i got myself Kigtropin to use and im hoping i wont have any issues at all ...

----------


## rrer0404

So I guess just stick with it huh? I am out of places to inject in my stomach, how long should I do IM before giving the subq a try again? And when you did IM, when is the best time to inject? Same as subq? Morning and bedtime is what I was doing.

----------


## alextg

Start doing IM for 1-2 weeks and then try again subq ... i always inject early in the morning.cause i cant inject when i wake up (cause i need to eat breakfast and leave for work at once) , i wake up at 5-6am take the shot and take a short 1h nap and then again wake up :P

----------

